# When to clean nest box?



## MillieMoo (Nov 14, 2011)

This is my first time with kits.  My doe kindled 9 days ago and I am wondering when I should clean out their nest box?

Should I just wait until I take it out in a few days?


----------



## brentr (Nov 14, 2011)

If your doe has a really good nest made in the box, I'd leave it alone.  Only reason to remove and replace all the straw (or whatever you gave her) is if she is using the nest box as a toilet.  If things seem fairly clean, I would say let it be.

Most sources suggest not removing the nest box until about 21 days - when the kits are freely hopping in/out of the box.


----------



## MillieMoo (Nov 15, 2011)

My doe is very clean.  She is not messing it up at all.  I have checked with my hand for moisture but it feels dry.  I was so worried about them getting sick or what not.  Like I said this is my first time and I am so worried that I might do something wrong and have things go bad when I could have avoided the situation to begin with.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 15, 2011)

MillieMoo said:
			
		

> My doe is very clean.  She is not messing it up at all.  I have checked with my hand for moisture but it feels dry.  I was so worried about them getting sick or what not.  Like I said this is my first time and I am so worried that I might do something wrong and have things go bad when I could have avoided the situation to begin with.


Sounds like you are both doing fine.  Relax, stop second guessing yourself and stop thinking there is something there that is not.  Sounds like you have a great mom watching over her kits.  Just do what you are doing now..observing.  I know it's a little nerve racking your first time, but all seems well to me.  Keep doing what you are doing.


----------



## MillieMoo (Nov 15, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> MillieMoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!  I needed that.  Yes Camilla is a wonderful mother.  I am so proud of her since it's her first time.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Nov 15, 2011)

MillieMoo said:
			
		

> This is my first time with kits.  My doe kindled 9 days ago and I am wondering when I should clean out their nest box?
> 
> Should I just wait until I take it out in a few days?


Millie,

Make sure to clean the box out BEFORE they are due to open their eyes, to prevent "nestbox eye", an infection that can cause blindness in kits.  Your doe may be clean, but the kits ARE peeing in the box. What I usually do is clean out any obviously soiled hay right after she kindles. Then clean out the box at 7 days, 12 days, and then a week later. By that time, it is usually about ready to come out. Are you checking the kits daily for full tummies, no dead kits, etc.? Congrats on your beautiful babies...

Shannon


----------



## MillieMoo (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Shannon.  Yes, I check them more than once daily for full tummies and deaths. I hold them a few times daily and check them over for anything obvious.    They all are sooo fat and round!  She's great! Thank you for the congrats!  Oh, great point on the nest box eye.  I will clean out the nest tomorrow morning.  One kit opened his eyes today so I figure the rest will follow suit real soon!


----------

